# Kevin Lanouette / Abby Kennels



## stihac

Hi,

Does any one have any experience with this kennel/trainer? I'm looking for a trainer in MA and he's very close to my home. I'd like to get some information, maybe personal experiences etc.

If you know of any other good trainer in MA/southern NH please let me know too. 

Thank you,

Petr


----------



## Smithie86

Not sure of the location, but check into Claudia Romard in MA. vangogh kennels.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I know nothing about him, other than his training a jrt to schutzhund,,I say if he can train a jrt for schutzhund he should be able to train anything))


----------



## stihac

Thank you.

@Sue, I've heard of Claudia and double check if she does training. I know she has some seminars but not sure about regular training classes. I'll contact her.

@Diane, I know jrt doing schutzhund :0) 

Petr


----------



## Andy-jr.

I have a pup from one of his dogs that he works (V Wum Von Der Adelegg) and he is great. I know that it does not say a lot about Kevin. The breeder I got my dog from said he is a very nice guy.


----------



## stihac

Thanks Andy, I appreciate your input.
Petr


----------



## TechieDog

Andy-jr. said:


> I have a pup from one of his dogs that he works (V Wum Von Der Adelegg) and he is great. I know that it does not say a lot about Kevin. The breeder I got my dog from said he is a very nice guy.


Andy,

I am considering getting a Wum pup from Kevin too . Whats your dogs temperament like? Is he hiugh strung? Does he settle?


----------



## phgsd

I met Kevin and Wum last fall...Wum is gorgeous and Kevin and his wife were both very nice. I don't know anything about his training methods, but he has been successful with several dogs in Schh...and the JRT thing also won me over - I didn't know they had JRT's til I talked to his wife.
Anyway, if I was in the area I would check him out.


----------



## MrsMiaW

Hi Petr,

Are you looking for Schutzhund training, or obedience or both?


----------



## BlackthornGSD

I haven't seen Kevin in a few years and didn't train with him extensively when we were in the same group (when he was in Virginia), but I have only nice things to say about him. 

I'd contact him and see if you like him in person (on the phone).


----------



## mnm

:thumbup: for Kevin.


----------



## TechieDog

haha! Thanks. 
I am actually wondering more about the Gismo and Wum offspring in terms of temperament, drive, and aggression than I am about Kevin. I can tell he is a nice guy after inquiring about pups. Appreciate the responses though.


----------

